# Ketogenic Diet



## crouchingtiger (Mar 22, 2010)

Has anyone ether tried a Ketogenic Diet? has it affected your SA?

For those that don't know a Ketogenic diet is one which is high in fat and very low in carbohydrates

'The ketogenic diet is a high-fat, adequate-protein, low-carbohydrate diet that in medicine is used primarily to treat difficult-to-control (refractory) epilepsy in children. The diet mimics aspects of starvation by forcing the body to burn fats rather than carbohydrates. Normally, the carbohydrates contained in food are converted into glucose, which is then transported around the body and is particularly important in fuelling brain function. However, if there is very little carbohydrate in the diet, the liver converts fat into fatty acids and ketone bodies. The ketone bodies pass into the brain and replace glucose as an energy source.'

Diet plays an important role in overcoming SA.

I find this diet to give me a more stable mood and just feel generally more clear headed. It also reduces cravings for food which is good if you are trying to lose weight.

Different types of diet work for different people and it may be worth switching to a Ketgenic diet to give it a try...


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

crouchingtiger said:


> Has anyone ether tried a Ketogenic Diet? has it affected your SA?
> 
> For those that don't know a Ketogenic diet is one which is high in fat and very low in carbohydrates
> 
> ...


its unhealthy to remove or drasctically reduce an entire food group (carbs)

i just dont see the point in this type of diet at all. i mean whats wrong with carbs ? are they unhealthy or something ? are they damaging to your health ?

ive tried this type of diet before and personally it makes me feel absolutely awful, so low energy and extremely anxious


----------



## crouchingtiger (Mar 22, 2010)

You don't eat zero carbs on the diet, just a low amount which allows your body to stay in Ketosis.

The main benefit I get from it is more stable mood / energy levels through the day. I feel much better than on a diet with high carbs.

Different people are wired in different ways meaning a diet which works really well for one person could be terrible for another.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe you could list down the foods you've eaten in this diet..


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

crouchingtiger said:


> You don't eat zero carbs on the diet, just a low amount which allows your body to stay in Ketosis.
> 
> The main benefit I get from it is more stable mood / energy levels through the day. I feel much better than on a diet with high carbs.
> 
> Different people are wired in different ways meaning a diet which works really well for one person could be terrible for another.


i know its not zero carbs. but its low carbs and that is still unhealthy


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## WishIwasWell (May 24, 2011)

This is actually the best diet for those really overweight to get that boost. Atkins, South Beach diets ring a bell? I am prone to weight fluctuations and have been obese before. Controlling my carbohydrates is the only way i stay a healthy weight. I can run a marathon a day but if I am eating over 100 grams of carbs a day my weight goes up. I had no clue people with epilepsy were put on it.


----------



## WishIwasWell (May 24, 2011)

and I find it to give me a more stable mood too. Once in a while if i have been lazy and packed on a few lbs I will back to the 14 day induction as the atkins and like diets call it. YOu do not want to be on this strict 20 gram of carbs and under for more than 2 weeks. It says 14 days only for a reason. Any longer than that you will actually burn your muscles away.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Whenever one of these low carbing threads comes up I feel the need to say it works cuz it does. Lots of unhappy fat people out there, don't believe the anti low carbers, this method works.


----------



## WishIwasWell (May 24, 2011)

paulyD said:


> its unhealthy to remove or drasctically reduce an entire food group (carbs)
> 
> i just dont see the point in this type of diet at all. i mean whats wrong with carbs ? are they unhealthy or something ? are they damaging to your health ?
> 
> ive tried this type of diet before and personally it makes me feel absolutely awful, so low energy and extremely anxious


speak for yourself. I would have diabetes by now if I never found this path. You do realize carbs as in crap carbs which is the bulk of American diet is very bad for ones health? or did you just land from mars? The majority of carbs in ones diet should be from vegetables and fruits but for the majority this is far from what happens.


----------



## SA88 (Aug 2, 2012)

Low carb diets are not necessarily 'unhealthy'. In fact, if you are overweight, they are most assuredly healthy for you, as your body will use excess fat as fuel. As long as you are sure to get the proper nutrients you shouldn't have any adverse health effects.
The ketogenic diet is used with epileptics because it stabilizes activity in the amygdala, the same region of the brain responsible for our anxiety. The first few weeks on a low carb diet can be upleasant while the body adjusts (headache, fatigue). But you have to see it through and adhere to it strictly for a few weeks before you know if it will work for you. If it works for you, you will not only have lessened anxiety symptoms, but will look a lot better. Win/win situation in my opinion.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

IDK, anyone every heard of a *healthy* diet? You know, the type where you eat lots of fruit and veg and avoid junk food?

Anyone?


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

tbh the only time I would ever attempt a keto diet is if it is a CKD diet.


----------



## SA88 (Aug 2, 2012)

dk321 said:


> tbh the only time I would ever attempt a keto diet is if it is a CKD diet.


I'm on this at the moment, because I am in a 'cutting phase' and because I'm interested in the effect keto might have on my anxiety issues. I have always felt better doing restricted carb diets, but need the occasional cheat day for my sanity.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Yep, plenty of people find that a ketogenic diet gives them better energy levels. You're not riding the blood sugar roller coaster anymore. A ketogenic diet is also neuroprotective, the brain uses ketones more efficiently than sugar, according to some sources. That's debatable, as some people thrive on the keto diet while others feel horrible on it.

Some people will experience euphoria on this diet. I'm one of them. In the initial stages of the diet, my mood skyrockets and my SA becomes inexistent. One of the ketones is found to have effects on the brain similar to GHB (illegal drug). Here's an article on pubmed relating the phenomena:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17011713

As for health concerns... some will argue it's healthy, some won't. Just like you'll find people supporting or against a vegetarian diet, and what not... In anycase it's certainly not any more dangerous than a diet full of sweets, donuts, pizza, frosties, and processed stuff.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Low-carb diets are stupid; sure, eating a whole bunch of carbs in one go at random times of the day (which would cause such a ‘blood sugar roller coaster’ effect) is bad for you, but carbs are not inherently unhealthy just because they can be consumed in a way that makes them so. The healthiest (in terms of load on organs), most efficient (in terms of net ATP yield and the number of metabolic steps required to obtain it) way of sourcing energy is with constant low doses of glucose taken as needed, NOT tricking your body into a state of near-starvation to eliminate the need for carbs – that's just stupid. If you need to lose weight, just eat less and do more, don't waste time with fad diets. Some people around here need to brush on their biochemistry...


----------



## nemertes (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello! I just got in here to make a post a saw this one. You want someone expert in ketogenic diet? Here I am! I'm 7+years on a strict low carb diet. 

First of all, carbs are bad. Whether we like it or not, they are. Sugar, flour, rice etc are bad. If you don't want to accept this, there is no point in continue reading.

Then, this diet is medically proved to help epilepsy. That's why I started it. I'm with no drugs and no seizures for 7 years. Check at mayo clinic and John's hopkins hospital for tests etc.

Then there are several studies about cancer, bipolar and mood stabilization. Yes it does all these good things and much more. 

So does this help SA? It definitely does. It can control your mood, it can make you feel stable, it can give you energy. However this is not magic. You have to do this as a way of living, not occasionally. Then you will see results. Otherwise don't expect anything.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

nemertes said:


> Hello! I just got in here to make a post a saw this one. You want someone expert in ketogenic diet? Here I am! I'm 7+years on a strict low carb diet.
> 
> First of all, carbs are bad. Whether we like it or not, they are. Sugar, flour, rice etc are bad. If you don't want to accept this, there is no point in continue reading.
> 
> ...


Carbs are bad? Seriously?

You know that the reason that a low-carb diet has an 'induction' stage is because ketogenesis doesn't occur until the body has exhausted so much muscle protein and body fat that it can no longer sustain gluconeogenesis, right? Ketogenesis is a survival mechanism, not a normal function.

It might be more 'natural' and in line with our hunter-gatherer physiology to avoid grains where possible, and to go through periods of starvation or low energy intake, but it's clear to anyone who has even a rudimentary knowledge of the subject that we function at our best with a balanced diet rather than a low-fat or low-carb one, and that the healthiest way to source energy is through dietary carbohydrates (either through constant low-dose intake of simple ones, or periodic intake of complex ones) in moderation combined with dietary fats in moderation - you're just asking for trouble if you try to cut one of them out.

The only alternatives are to starve yourself into ketogenesis, or increase protein intake to sustain gluconeogenesis, but the former is only suitable for people that laze around all day without expending any energy, and the level of protein intake required for the latter will almost certainly cause damage to the liver and kidneys.

Please, for your own good, read up on the subject that you're blindly throwing out claims about before you contradict even more of its well-established facts and embarrass yourself further.


----------



## nemertes (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmmm I was expecting something like that as a reaction. Not so bad I must say, this is a place where we must be kind to other people. Ok dear. I've done my research, I do not say things that others told me. But ok. It really is ok to disagree with me. However i'm not getting into this discussion. Ok ketogenic diets are bad and you can die. And as I said to a friend who strongly argued with me... Actually I'm dead. It's my hologram that types.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

nemertes said:


> Hmmm I was expecting something like that as a reaction. Not so bad I must say, this is a place where we must be kind to other people. Ok dear. I've done my research, I do not say things that others told me. But ok. It really is ok to disagree with me. However i'm not getting into this discussion. Ok ketogenic diets are bad and you can die. And as I said to a friend who strongly argued with me... Actually I'm dead. It's my hologram that types.


Nothing personal, just gets on my nerves seeing people stating their opinions as facts without even trying to provide evidence :mum


----------



## rainey (Aug 10, 2012)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Carbs are bad? Seriously?
> 
> Please, for your own good, read up on the subject that you're blindly throwing out claims about before you contradict even more of its well-established facts and embarrass yourself further.


Judging by how by angry Duke of Prunes' reaction was and how calmly nemertes handled her response, I'd say giving a ketogenic or even just low-carb diet might be worth a shot  I understand what you are saying, by the way, but clearly this diet works for this girl, so why argue that the diet is dangerous and bad? She's just sharing what has worked for her, because there might be other people who could benefit as well. And a lot of people are addicted to sugar and carbs and as a result are eating all the bad types of carbs...they are NOT only eating quinoa, brown rice, and vegetables as their primary source.

I just joined the SAS community because I was on google searching for whether anyone else had had success reducing their anxiety by simply changing their diet. I avoid gluten, food additives, MSG, etc, but don't limit my carbs really. I still eat as many vegetables as I want, so I actually still eat around 100-150 carbs a day. (I know because I log what I eat every day on a weightloss app, so that I can track my moods/headaches and see if there is any pattern around what I have eaten in the last 48 hours.)

When I eat this way I find that my anxiety is almost nonexistent. It's pretty crazy! I don't know if it's because of the gluten, the additives, or simply because I'm eating way less processed food in general. But thought I'd share, in case this can help anyone. Also my depression is gone, because my depression was a direct result of my SA controlling my life. I just graduated college, got a new job, and everyone says I look like a new person. ALL JUST FROM CHANGING MY DIET. I can't agree with the OP more that "Diet plays an important role in overcoming SA," and also that different diets work for different people....just like different medications work for different people. However I have taken a whole slew of medications in my life, and nothing has ever come remotely close to how I feel now. This is the point of the OP's post; that if you are not having success with other treatment options, it may be beneficial to give changing your diet a shot. It doesn't have to specifically be THIS diet, but this is just yet another example of someone who's had success by changing their diet in this way. You have to find what works for you, because everyone's body is different.

I take no medications, now, by the way, and had severe SA as far back as I can remember (I'm 22). My first step was going gluten free, and then I experimented taking out various additives etc. I felt my anxiety drop by about half after 2 weeks of being gluten free. My psychiatrist just about had a stroke the next time she saw me, as I was literally a different person. Lol. Really you really have nothing to lose....


----------



## nemertes (Jul 24, 2012)

I never, never and I mean NEVER talk about such things without evidence. I'm running my own forum about lowcarbing, I wouldn't get to this point if I had no evidence about this. There are many studies out there, just do a little googling, or ask me to send them to you. And just be a little bit open minded, especially when it comes to health. Yes there is a drug conspiracy and no this is not on my mind...


----------



## rainey (Aug 10, 2012)

nemertes said:


> I never, never and I mean NEVER talk about such things without evidence. I'm running my own forum about lowcarbing, I wouldn't get to this point if I had no evidence about this. There are many studies out there, just do a little googling, or ask me to send them to you. And just be a little bit open minded, especially when it comes to health. Yes there is a drug conspiracy and no this is not on my mind...


nemertes are you replying to me? I am on your side, I was just quoting what DukeofPrunes said to you because I couldn't believe how angry their response was.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I've been doing keto since February. I love it. I have more concentration and energy. I've lost weight (not trying to now). I like the fact that if you eat too many carbs you go out of keto, and for me I get the keto flu going in/out, so it's motivation to eat healthy, whereas with other styles of eating the repercussions aren't so noticeable. 
Keto for me is basically eating meat/fish, green vegetables, eggs and cheese. So..Uhm..normal food? 
I just feel much better on it. 

I'm not sure how it affected my anxiety per se, but my anxiety is almost none.

I am not someone who thinks, "omg carbs are terrible everyone needs to do keto!"
It's down to the individual and what makes you feel better.


----------



## nemertes (Jul 24, 2012)

rainey congrats. You are another one of us. Fiber does not count as carb -fiber is directly digested so it does not stay on the system. That's why you feel good even with higher carbs. It really is difficult to explain to people the difference between good and bad carbs, so when someone starts the ketogenic diet I tell him to avoid all carbs. Then gradually he starts eating good carbs, till he can tell what food is good or not.

The science behind mood stabilization and lowcarbing is that without blood sugar spikes in the system from carbs, the organism becomes stable. That's why you feel so well. It generally -apart from other things- does great things on "neuro" problems. Seizures, depression, bipolar problems etc. 

However, lowcarbing can stabilize your body, not the way you think. So it's just a great help for feeling better psysiologicaly, but for the mental part, the only one who can help is yourself.

If anyone has questions about ketogenic diet, please feel free to ask. This diet really saved my life, so I would be grad to help anyone who wants more info.


----------



## rainey (Aug 10, 2012)

nemertes said:


> rainey congrats. You are another one of us. Fiber does not count as carb -fiber is directly digested so it does not stay on the system. That's why you feel good even with higher carbs. It really is difficult to explain to people the difference between good and bad carbs, so when someone starts the ketogenic diet I tell him to avoid all carbs. Then gradually he starts eating good carbs, till he can tell what food is good or not.


Huh! I had forgotten about this fact, thanks for clearing that up. So perhaps it is the low-carbing that is making me feel great, and not the gluten or other junk. Or a combination. Who knows, what I'm doing is working so I'm going to stick with it. 

Do you ever crave carbs anymore, after doing it for 7 years? Do you ever have slip ups because of being on a vacation or a wedding or anything like that? And do you ever drink alcohol or eat any grains at all? I'd love the link to your low-carb forum if you'd be willing to share. I need a resource so I can find out the fiber count in everything I eat...because suddenly I am full of questions, like whether I should be limiting various fruits and sweet potatoes, etc.


----------



## nemertes (Jul 24, 2012)

Rainey, well no! Yesterday I was at a bakery shop to buy some things for my family. I was full of tasty things, candies, donuts etc. I found myself thinking "omg they're "killing" people here!". I have connected carbs with poison in my mind, so I never have slip ups. When there are cases where I must eat eg weddings etc I say that I have sugar or flour intollerance, so nobody can make me do this.

I drink alcolol, but only "clean" drinks like whiskey, bacardi or vodka, with coke zero. And of course not chips but almonds, or peckans with it -once a waitress was so embarassed they had only chips that she went and bought me from the store! . And I eat low carb vegetables every day -I didn't eat any when I was in low calorie diets! I prefer spinach, cawliflower, tomatoes, cucumber etc.

Btw, this can cause a kind of SA, cause you are doing something different from other people so you might get noticed. I can tell you many funny stories about that. After 7 years I noticed that nobody notices what I eat. And whoever does, is amazed for my strength, so this makes me feel great.

My forum is in greek -greeks have finally started to think healthy- but I would be happy to answer to any questions you may have. Just send me a pm.

Finally, I told I have facts. So here are few studies about the good keto diet does.

Depression : http://www.biologicalpsychiatryjournal.com/article/S0006-3223(04)01006-6/abstract

Autism : http://www.wellsphere.com/autism-au...ren-with-autistic-behavior-pilot-study/739471

Epilepsy : http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1528-1157.1999.tb01589.x/abstract

Cancer : http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1662484,00.html


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I will attest that lowcarbing/eliminating grains worked for me in terms of handling yo-yos in weight gain. I have been both severely underweight and rather overweight for my height, and going low-carb as well as clean eating is the only thing that keeps my weight from going up and down like crazy (and my mood better). I am not following an Atkins style diet, but from what I've read on the subject, it is more imperative for women to get their carbs from fruit and veg than grain:

http://www.ajcn.org/content/84/4/789.full.pdf+html?sid=74c5f76e-3675-4f7f-9b71-b92f6b0ae2e0


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Very interesting topic... I've been trying to reduce my refined carbohydrate intake for a long time but I find it hard to give them all up outright. Must try harder!


----------



## Chupo (Aug 12, 2012)

This diet has helped my SA immensely. A lot of people worry about heart disease on low carb diets. This study shows that low carb is as effective as low fat and the Mediterranean diet at reversing atherosclerosis.



> *CONCLUSIONS: *
> 
> Two-year weight loss diets can induce a significant regression of measurable carotid VWV. The effect is similar in low-fat, Mediterranean, or low-carbohydrate strategies and appears to be mediated mainly by the weight loss-induced decline in blood pressure.


www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20194883

Low carb diets are also wonderful for reversing non-alcoholic fatty liver disease. In this study, the low carb diet cleared 55% of hepatic TG in only two weeks compared to 28% in the calorie restricted group.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21367948


----------



## Stayinsane (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm on a ketogenic diet at the moment... just started last week and I feel amazing! 

Increased energy, reduced appetite, no anxiety or troubling thoughts/emotions, clearer and more logical thinking, increased memory and cognitive function, and dare I say increased intelligence!

Been doing heaps of reading on it. Here are some useful links:

List of foods:
http://josepharcita.blogspot.com.au/2011/03/guide-to-ketosis.html#33MM
http://www.minimins.com/exante-recipes/188712-helpful-list-ketogenic-foods.html

Medical Report on how a ketogenic diet cured schizophrenia:
http://www.nutritionandmetabolism.com/content/6/1/10

There is also a book called "the ketogenic diet: a complete guide for the dieter and practioner" by Lyle McDonald that covers everything.

Plenty of video's on youtube with an abundance of information, along with stuff that may be a bit more 'out there'. One video I watched by google techtalks (I think) had a speaker that said the body normally operates on 90V internally but in ketosis it's 120V, which makes some sense considering ketones are more efficient. Other videos suggest it can have beneficial spiritual effects like strengthening your connection with the divine and making your spirit stronger and more vibrant. In any case, the results I've experienced speak for themselves


----------



## Romanenko (Oct 14, 2013)

I know this is my first post but what do you guys think about this paper: 
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1016/j.nurt.2009.01.021#

From what I gather a ketogenic diet makes your brain favor producing GABA opposed to glutamate which not only helps with epilepsy but helps us anxiety brahs be more calm in general. I've suffered from SAD my whole like and by being on this diet for 6 weeks now I think I feel "normal" now. This is one study of course but it makes me wonder what ketosis can do for anxiety in the long run.

On a side note: concerning long time alchololics their brain begins to normalize after 4 weeks of abstenance. My theory is this diet can do the same thing in changing the actual hardware of the brain to have more GABA reuptake and more receptors in general. Feel free to pick my statement apart and shine some knowledge on me.

-Roman


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

> Rainey, well no! Yesterday I was at a bakery shop to buy some things for my family. I was full of tasty things, candies, donuts etc. I found myself thinking "omg they're "killing" people here!". I have connected carbs with poison in my mind, so I never have slip ups.


Lol, i eat high carb for 3 years now and thats exactly how i feel about fat and protein. I can eat unlimited calories of carbs and stay fit. But the second i eat some peanut butter it goes to my stomache. So i look at fat as the devil.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Romanenko said:


> I know this is my first post but what do you guys think about this paper:
> http://link.springer.com/article/10.1016/j.nurt.2009.01.021#
> 
> From what I gather a ketogenic diet makes your brain favor producing GABA opposed to glutamate which not only helps with epilepsy but helps us anxiety brahs be more calm in general. I've suffered from SAD my whole like and by being on this diet for 6 weeks now I think I feel "normal" now. This is one study of course but it makes me wonder what ketosis can do for anxiety in the long run.
> ...


Sounds like this low carb thing can produce a state of stress which probably upregulates endorphins.

So how many carbs can ya eat a day after this induction phase?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Someone posted before about how low carb diets can cause depression or make you feel more depressed. I will have to try to find the information. I did low-carb for awhile, but didn't enjoy it. I believe it'll work for weight loss, but it made me miserable with food choices and I actually didn't feel that great on it.


----------



## Romanenko (Oct 14, 2013)

I'll tell you my anecdotal story. I have been social anxious for about 10 years. I think my story is interesting. I'm a competitive bodybuilder and have won a show this year. So from the outside people assume I can talk to anyone I want, girls aren't a problem, ect. You can google me Roman Romanenko. Anyway, I have never had a long-term girlfriend (only hook ups through excessive alcohol consumption when I was younger) due to the nature of my anxiety. Despite attempts at perfecting my diet, using supplements for anxiety, and keeping a fairly clean diet I still was tormented by thought of self doubt and over analyze everything. I think that type of thinking is perfect for bodybuilding but not relationship building. Anyway, to make a long story short I've been on a ketogenic diet for 6 weeks now. From my own experience after the 4 week mark things began to change mentally. 

And to dispel some myths; no this diet does not make you eat your muscle away. Please look up the actual science behind it. I have lost 15 lbs of fat and have maintained my muscle mass despite eating less than 30 g of carbs a day. Before anyone assumes I'm on any anabolic agents and that's the reason for my muscle mass. That is is incorrect. I am a life long natural and plan to compete in an organization that drug tests in the offseason and posts test results whether positive or negative on their website. Ok, so to wrap this whole story up a "switch" turned on in me at about the 5 week mark and I am noticeably less anxious and can actually come up to woman and talk with them. Say what you like but this diet works for me and you'd be missing out to not fully attempt this diet for at least month. I have helped a couple people to get into a keto diet and they have had similar results both physically and mentally. 

Think about it this way. Why are some of you so resistant in trying no carbs. It's like an alcoholic refusing to admit to having a drinking problem despite the obvious social repercussions. No carbs are not nearly dangerous as drinking but what I'm trying to say is just what if the people that are even refusing to consider this diet aren't somehow convincing themselves because they are in fact addicted to carbs. Hey like I said in my previous post feel free to attack my point of view. I enjoy every possible view and greatly appreciate anyone to have read this newspaper article of a post.


----------



## Romanenko (Oct 14, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> Sounds like this low carb thing can produce a state of stress which probably upregulates endorphins.
> 
> So how many carbs can ya eat a day after this induction phase?


I don't follow the atkins protocal so for me I cut to less than 30 grams a day and have stayed that way for 6 weeks now. I plan on eating carbs only for bodybulding purposes for "carbing up" a couple days before competitions. Feel free ask anymore questions. And I hope I answered this one.


----------



## Romanenko (Oct 14, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Someone posted before about how low carb diets can cause depression or make you feel more depressed. I will have to try to find the information. I did low-carb for awhile, but didn't enjoy it. I believe it'll work for weight loss, but it made me miserable with food choices and I actually didn't feel that great on it.


Yes up to the first 10 days you will feel like death depending on how many carbs you typically took in a day. For me I had headaches and mood swing for a few days but because I'm very physically active they disappeared. In my opinion you need to keep sodium in your diet because with no carbs your kidneys excrete it. That's where your depression might have come about.


----------



## Romanenko (Oct 14, 2013)

Also @missamanda low carb in general does not work. You need to bump up fats to about 70% of your total daily caloric intake for low carb to work. And gain it takes time for the hardware in your body to adjust to it.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Romanenko said:


> I don't follow the atkins protocal so for me I cut to less than 30 grams a day and have stayed that way for 6 weeks now. I plan on eating carbs only for bodybulding purposes for "carbing up" a couple days before competitions. Feel free ask anymore questions. And I hope I answered this one.


Can you give me an example of your diet for one day and details of each meal?

Just saw your facebook pics.

Nice job!


----------



## Romanenko (Oct 14, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> Can you give me an example of your diet for one day and details of each meal?
> 
> Just saw your facebook pics.
> 
> Nice job!


So for me keto diet isn't just eating whatever high fat crap I want. I look at the quality of the food and how the animal was raised.

Well PM me and I'll give a detailed breakdown. I basically eat open ranged eggs, grass-fed beef/butter/ghee, wild caught sock-eye salmon, coconut oil, macadamia nuts and oil, pistachios, avocados, unpasteurized cheese when I can, lamb when I can, ground buffalo, and fermented cod liver oil.

As for supps believe it or not I stopped taking protein powder. I stick with DHA gel caps, vitamin E (anything but alpha tocopheral derived) picamilon, and glycine. I rotate others in and try new ones out so if I remember and you're interested PM me.


----------



## Naropanda (7 mo ago)

There are very good news about the ketogenic diet. A lot of scientific study shows It is very good for the brain. 
Personally I feel the ketogenic diet decrease my anxiety as much as zoloft. 
The hard thing is you should do it very strictly, must keep your ketone blood levels above 1,5.

Here is a good presentation about it:


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have been limiting my carbs since April. I have lost 33 lbs since April. I have to lose more but I think I am doing a good job especially for a 52 year old guy with slow metabolism.


----------

